# A cleaner lens



## Manual_Focus (Jul 6, 2017)

Im trying to locate a micro mini battery operated vacuum.  I saw it on tv a few years back.
Now I can seem to find it anymore.  This would be perfect for cleaning camera bodies.  Any suggestions?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

Brookstone, Amazon.  Also try an inexpensive paintbrush from an art store - 1/2" to 1" should be fine.


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 6, 2017)

Thx this helps


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 6, 2017)

A soft nylon paint brush works quite well for cleaning a camera inside and out.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

I had one of those years ago, that I used for cleaning out keyboards when I was a tech.  I have no idea what happened to it.
I use a moderate-stiff brush to clean the dust and crap out of my laptop keyboard.  A few rinses in water and I can also use it for painting.


----------



## compur (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a mini vacuum too. It didn't work very well for cameras. 

I suggest compressed air and a soft brush.  Works for me.


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 6, 2017)

compur said:


> I had a mini vacuum too. It didn't work very well for cameras.
> 
> I suggest compressed air and a soft brush.  Works for me.



My thing with compressed air, if its to strong may damage the shutters or may lodge dust under or around sensor.  I have a bulb blower but it seems not enough.  I will just have to go with an old brush.  I just wanted to try this vaccum but it may be to weak aswell.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

Compressed air on the outside is fine but use a rocket bulb (or clean turkey baster) on the inside.


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 6, 2017)

The drives me crazy at times


----------

